# ATI Radeon 2600 Pro, sound problems



## Shiggs (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok first I think I should explain my system specs and such to give you a better understanding of whats going on.

I own a HP Media Center PC, model #M7360N. It only came with a mouse and keyboard, I had to purchase speakers, printer, and a monitor separately. No problem. It uses Windows XP Media Center Edition, and came with cable ports, fm radio, wireless internet , many speaker ports, media drive bay ect.

It came with the Intel 945G/P motherboard, and Nvidia Geforce 6200SE Turbocache graphics card. Most of my system greatly exceeds my old graphics card (its the brakes of the system), so I decided I needed a new graphics card. After it being suggested to me, finding it on clearance at a decent price, and checking it out to see if it would fit my system, I was satisfied, so I made the purchase of the aforementioned ATI Radeon 2600 Pro PCIe, and installed it myself... It seemed easy enough, and went well. 

I'm by no means an expert, but as far as I can see it should be compatible with my system. It fits in my motherboard like a glove, and I've even tried it out a few times, the graphics improvement is great. The only problem is now I get absolutely no system sound.

The prior version was Realtek Audio... perhaps it was built into the old Geforce card? Now that I've installed the ATI card, its no where on the system (maybe obviously), and the only thing I have is some ATI HD Audio driver (Ver. 5.0.40001.9, 7/13/2007), and it says its working properly, but the same speakers, in the same ports as before, no longer work. I've separately tested the speakers, they work fine.

I've also tried using my pc's direct audio outs (red & white), both headphone jacks, and all of the normal speaker ports and none of them work anymore. But my graphics look great  I've checked all the obvious stuff like system volume and stuff, besides it was just working 20 minutes prior to doing the install. About the only thing I haven't tried is the digital audio, mainly because I don't have a plug, nor speakers to connect to that, but none of the other speaker ports are working either, although I didn't do anything to that portion of the PC.

I've updated every driver which is relevant, and installed directX 10, although for some reason DxDiag still says 9.0c. Really my entire system is working great except no sound. I'll attach sound and video info as well as dxdiag if that can maybe help.

Thanks in advance,

Shiggs
,


----------



## JustinV77 (Jan 18, 2008)

im having the exact same problem, but im using the ATI Radeon Sapphire HD 2600 XT, but its the same situation, except when i disconnect the card, the sound comes back, i tried to set the onboard sound controller on the motherboard to stay on through the bios but my options are only Auto or Disable, so i left it on auto cuz if i set it to disable, then that just defeats the whole purpose. I set the graphics card settings from onboard to PCIe and still, no sound. From research i have come to find that my best bet is just to buy a pci sound card...


----------



## Shiggs (Jan 11, 2008)

After several discussions with ATI, Intel, and HP, I've came to the conclusion that some ATI cards just simply won't work with some systems. In my case I believe it was an incompatibility with my motherboard, although ATI claims it should work... After arguing with them for a few days, they finally admitted that it is a hardware issue and they currently do not know how to fix it. They accepted my request for a full refund, so I sent it back and got a susa nvidia 8600gt. Its the same manufacturer of my original card, it should work better. Its a better card and I found it cheaper so it ended up working out in the end.


----------



## JustinV77 (Jan 18, 2008)

actually i found the solution at about 6:45 this morning, it was so simple. I went into the BIOS and told it to use both the on board graphics card and the PCIe vga card and when vista booted up i installed the drivers for my sound card, did a restart and lord behold i had sound. So that was my solution. I enabled both the onboard and pci gpu and then i installed the vista drivers for my sound card, and i had sound and a brand spankin new ati radeon hd 2600 xt graphics card running, the thing is sweet!!!


----------



## Shiggs (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! :wink: either way I'm glad I switched... the 2600 isn't compatible with media center (the application), although I don't really ever use it and didn't really care, its still nice to get one for a cheaper price, that does all the same things and more, so I'm happy with the end result. Plus I didn't realize it at the time but my entire system (PSU, mobo, gfx card) is SLI ready. not sure what that means exactly but it sounds cool. :tongue:


----------



## piry25 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you JustinV77 :smile: I change the setting to the sound in the BIOS to enable instead of Auto and will bring back Realtek Audio that Diamond say to disable but when you do well dont work in my pc that is a HP M7260N with a HP2207 monitor.

Love the card and looks great I did have a great deal in Frys for mine and better than the original card that HP install in the original configuration that was a X300Radeon.

My card was a Diamond Radeon HD2600 XT, seen that they have the same issue with the HP pcs


----------

